# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  دستورية نص المادة 301 اجراءات جنائية

## ايمن محمد عاطف حامد

*قضية رقم 43 لسنة 29 قضائية المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية"
باسم الشعب
المحكمة الدستورية العليا
بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم الأحد ، السابع من فبراير سنة 2010م ، الموافق الثالث والعشرين من صفر سنة 1431 ه .
برئاسة السيد المستشار / فاروق أحمد سلطان رئيس المحكمة
وعضوية السادة المستشارين/ محمد على سيف الدين ومحمد عبدالقادر عبدالله وعلى عوض محمد صالح وأنور رشاد العاصى وماهر سامى يوسف والسيد عبدالمنعم حشيش نواب رئيس المحكمة
وحضور السيد المستشار الدكتور / حمدان حسن فهمى رئيس هيئة المفوضين
وحضور السيد / ناصر إمام محمد حسن أمين السر
أصدرت الحكم الآتى
فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 43 لسنة 29 قضائية " دستورية المقامة من
السيد / محمد فودة صديق محمد خليل
ضد
1 السيد رئيس الجمهورية
2 السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء
3 السيد وزير العدل
4 السيد وزير الداخلية
5 السيد النائب العام
الإجراءات
بتاريخ الخامس عشر من فبراير سنة 2007 ، أودع المدعى صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة ، طالباً الحكم بعدم دستورية نص المادة (301) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الصادر بالقانون رقم 150 لسنة 1950 .
وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة ، طلبت فيها الحكم أصلياً بعدم قبول الدعوى ، واحتياطياً برفضها .
وبعد تحضير الدعوى ، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها .
ونُظرت الدعوى على النحو المبين بمحضر الجلسة ، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم .
المحكمة
بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق ، والمداولة .
حيث إن الوقائع على ما يتبين من صحيفة الدعوى ، وسائر الأوراق تتحصل فى أنه بتاريخ 24/12/2005 حال قيادة المدعى للسيارة 54132 نقل المنوفية بدائرة أشمون محافظة المنوفية ، نسب إليه أنه أقّل ركاباً بالصندوق الخلفى للسيارة قيادته ، ولم يلتزم بربط حزام الأمان على نحو ما أثبت فى المحضر رقم 4535 لسنة 2006 مخالفات أشمون ، وبتاريخ 21/1/2006 قيدت النيابة العامة الواقعة مخالفة بالمواد ( 1 ، 3 ، 4 ، 13 ، 72 ، 74/1 ، 2 ، 77 ، 78 ، 79 ) من قانون المرور رقم 210 لسنة 1980 المعدل بالقانون رقم 155 لسنة 1999 ، وأصدرت أمراً جنائياً بتغريم المدعى مبلغ 50 جنيهاً والمصاريف . فعارض فى هذا الأمر ، وأثناء نظر المعارضة دفع بجلسة 9/12/2006 بعدم دستورية نص المادة (301) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بدعوى مخالفتها للمواد ( 34 ، 35 ، 67 ، 69 ، 86 ، 165 ، 167 ) من الدستور ، فقررت المحكمة تأجيل نظر الدعوى لجلسة 6/1/2007 وصرحت للمدعى باتخاذ إجراءات رفع الدعوى الدستورية ، وبالجلسة الأخيرة قررت مد الأجل لجلسة 17/2/2007 للقرار السابق ، فأقام المدعى دعواه الماثلة .
وحيث إن ما دفعت به هيئة قضايا الدولة من عدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بعد الميعاد المقرر قانوناً ، مردود بأن الثابت من الأوراق ، أن الدعوى الدستورية المعروضة قد رفعت إثر دفع أبداه المدعى أمام محكمة أشمون الجزئية حال نظرها المعارضة المقامة منه فى الأمر الجنائى الصادر ضده من النيابة العامة فى القضية رقم 4535 لسنة 2006 مخالفات أشمون بجلسة 9/12/2006 بعدم دستورية نص المادة (301) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، وإذ قدرت المحكمة جديته ، فقد قررت تأجيل نظر الدعوى لجلسة 6/1/2007 وصرحت له بإقامة الدعوى الدستورية ، ثم قررت بالجلسة الأخيرة التأجيل لجلسة 17/2/2007 ليقدم المدعى ما يفيد اتخاذه إجراءات رفع الدعوى الدستورية ، فأودع المدعى صحيفة دعواه المعروضة قلم كتاب المحكمة بتاريخ 15/2/2007 ، خلال الأشهر الثلاثة المحددة بنص الفقرة (ب) من المادة (29) من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 ، ولا ينال من ذلك أنه لم يرفع دعواه خلال الأجل الأول الذى منحته له محكمة الموضوع وهو 6/1/2007 ذلك أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد استقر على أن المهلة الجديدة التى تمنحها محكمة الموضوع متى تقررت قبل انقضاء المدة الأصلية ثلاثة أشهر فإنها تتداخل معها وتصبح جزءاً منها وامتداداً لها ، بشرط أن تفصح الأوراق عن اتجاه إرادة محكمة الموضوع اتجاهاً قاطعاً وجازماً إلى منح الخصم تلك المهلة وهو ما تحقق على نحو ما تقدم بيانه ، وبذلك تكون الدعوى الدستورية قد أقيمت فى الميعاد المقرر قانوناً بما يستوجب الالتفات عما أثارته قضايا الدولة فى هذا الشأن .
وحيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد اطرد على أن مناط قبول الدعوى الدستورية هو توافر المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة فيها ، وذلك بأن يكون الحكم فى المسألة الدستورية لازماً للفصل فى الطلبات الموضوعية المرتبطة بها والمطروحة أمام محكمة الموضوع . وإذ كانت المناعى الدستورية التى أثارها المدعى فى صحيفة دعواه قد تمثلت فى تضرره من التسليم بما أثبته مأمور الضبط من وقائع فى محضر المخالفة المرورية المحرر ضده باعتباره قرينة قانونية على ارتكابه للمخالفات الواردة فيه يقع على عاتقه عبء إثبات عدم ارتكابه لها . وكان نص المادة (301) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية هو الذى اعتبر المحاضر المحررة فى مواد المخالفات حجة بالنسبة للوقائع التى يثبتها المأمورون المختصون إلى أن يثبت ما ينفيها ، فإن حسم دستورية هذا النص ، يرتب انعكاساً أكيداً على الدعوى الموضوعية وتتوافر به مصلحة المدعى فى الدعوى الماثلة ، ويتحدد نطاقها بكامل نص المادة محل الطعن ، بما يغدو معه دفع هيئة قضايا الدولة بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء شرط المصلحة بسقوط الأمر الجنائى الصادر ضده واعتباره كأن لم يكن بالمعارضة فيه ، فى غير محله متعيناً الالتفات عنه ، ذلك أن النص المطعون عليه بما رتبه من آثار قد طبق على المدعى ، وهو موضوع دعواه الدستورية .
وحيث إن نص المادة (301) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المطعون عليه يجرى على أن " تعتبر المحاضر المحررة فى مواد المخالفات حجة بالنسبة للوقائع التى يثبتها المأمورون المختصون إلى أن يثبت ما ينفيها " .
وحيت إن المدعى ينعى على النص المطعون عليه إهداره لمبدأ أصل براءة المتهم ، باعتبار أن المحاضر المحررة فى مواد المخالفات حجة بالنسبة للوقائع التى يثبتها المأمورون المختصون إلى أن يثبت ما ينفيها ، وبذلك يكون قد نصب موظفى الإدارة خصماً وحكماً فى الوقت ذاته ، وغلّ يد النيابة العامة ، ثم القاضى عند نظر المعارضة فى الأمر الجنائى ، بوضع حد لسلطتيهما فى تقدير مدى صحة تلك الوقائع المثبتة فى المحاضر ، وهو ما يعد خرقاً لمبدأ الفصل بين السلطات ، ونيلاً من استقلال القضاء ، بالمخالفة لنصوص الدستور الواردة فى المواد ( 67 ، 86 ، 165 ، 166 ) منه .
وحيث إن هذا النعى ، مردود فى جملته بأنه من المقرر أن المشرع وهو يلتزم بتحرى توفير الشرعية الدستورية فى الإجراءات الجنائية ، يستهدف الموازنة بين احترام الحقوق والحريات وتحقيق المصلحة العامة ، ويباشر سلطته التقديرية فى مجال تنظيم الحقوق ، ويتمثل جوهر هذه السلطة فى المفاضلة بين البدائل المختلفة وفق تقديره لتنظيم موضوع محدد ، مع رعاية اعتبارات الملاءمة فى كافة جوانبها ما لم يقيد الدستور ممارستها بضوابط تحد من إطلاقها ، وتكون تخوماً لها لا يجوز اقتحامها أو تخطيها . وإذ جاء النص المطعون عليه تطبيقاً لممارسة هذه السلطة التقديرية ، فقد استهدف المشرع به كفالة سرعة الفصل فى القضايا متعاظمة الأعداد ، التزاماً بحكم الدستور ، واقتصر مجال إعماله على المخالفات ، وهى بطبيعتها محدودة الأهمية بحكم موقعها فى تقسيم الجرائم والتدرج العقابى حسب جسامتها ، ولم يهدر المشرع بالنص المطعون عليه أصل البراءة ، بل كفل به للمتهم إثبات ما ينفى وقوع المخالفة ، فضلاً عن أن محضر المخالفات بما أثبته يخضع لسلطة النيابة العامة عند التصرف فيه بتقدير كفايته ، أو استيفاء ما عسى يكون قد احتواه من أوجه قصور ، ولها أن تستبعد منه ما تراه مخالفاً للقانون ، كما أنه لا يحول دون سلطة المحكمة عند التقرير أمامها بعدم قبول الأمر الجنائى فى إهدار حجية ما أثبته محضر المخالفة من وقائع من تلقاء نفسها إذا تبين فى ملف الدعوى ما يدل على عكسها ، كما لا يصادر حق المتهم فى إثبات عدم صحة ما نسب إليه من مخالفات . كما أنه لا محل لما يدعيه المدعى من مساس النص المطعون عليه بمبدأ الفصل بين السلطات واستقلال القضاء ، ذلك أن مأمورى الضبط حين يقومون بوظيفة الضبط القضائى وأعمال الاستدلال ، فإن النيابة العامة وهى شعبة من القضاء تكون لها سلطة التوجيه والتقدير والإشراف ، وهى التى تزن ما يثبت فى محاضر المخالفات بما تقدر كفايته لإصدار قرارها بالتصرف فيها ، على نحو ما ورد فى نص المادة (22) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، ثم إن عدم قبول المتهم للأمر الجنائى أمام المحكمة يترتب عليه سقوط ذلك الأمر واعتباره كأن لم يكن ، ويتيح له محاكمة منصفة بالإجراءات العادية يكفل له فيها كافة ضمانات المحاكمة الجنائية بما يصون مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات ، ولا ينال من استقلال القضاء .
وحيث إن النص المطعون عليه لا يتضمن مساساً بحق الملكية بالنسبة للمدعى ذلك أن تقرير الغرامة كعقوبة للمخالفة متى اقتضتها المصلحة العامة والضرورة الاجتماعية تحقيقاً للردع العام والخاص لا يصادم حق الملكية ، كما أن هذا النعى لا يتعرض لأمواله بالتأميم أو المصادرة ، وليست له صلة بقاعدة تحديد الهيئات القضائية واختصاصها ، بما لا يكون معه قد خالف أحكام المواد ( 34 ، 35 ، 36 ، 167 ) من الدستور .
وحيث إن النص المطعون عليه لا يخالف أى نص آخر من نصوص الدستور .
فلهذه الأسباب
حكمت المحكمة برفض الدعوى ، وبمصادرة الكفالة ، وألزمت المدعى المصروفات ، ومبلغ مائتى جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماة .*

----------

